# JBR vs Marina



## tribalmatt (May 28, 2010)

Hello everyone. Newbie here moving to Dubai next month. I've already spent a lot of time researching this, and am looking for a bit of additional advice from you knowledgeable lot out there. 

I'll be working in Media City and am looking for advice on the best place to live. I would like to be in an area which is close to facilities (shops, beach, nurseries etc.) without the need to drive and also near to work, and on that basis have narrowed it down to either JBR or Marina. I have a housing budget of around 150k (give or take). I will be coming over with my wife and 1-year old daughter so would like somewhere with a bit of space - ie 3 or 4 bedrooms, and at this stage am happy with apartments as opposed to Villas.

I'm basically just looking to get people's opinions on the relative merits of these areas, any buildings that are recommended and any which should be avoided, any experience with any nurseries or childcare in the area etc. I note that as a rule JBR is cheaper than Marina, but is it worth the extra rent to stay in the latter? Also, outside of the summer months how easy is it to walk between here and DMC?

Any other tips or advice that would help would be much appreciated!
Many thanks
tribalmatt


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

JBR is pretty much just a complex within the Marina area. JBR has more on its doorstep, but traffic/parking can be a nightmare and a lot of noise in the evenings too. I'd base my decision on the individual apartment in the individual building.

Outside of the summer months, it's easy enough to walk to Media City if you're in the end of the Marina closest to it. If you're up the other end, it's probably a bit of a stretch but there is a bus service that goes to DMC from the Marina linked to the Metro.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

I prefer the Marina and the orginal 6 towers, AL Mass, Anbar, Murjan, Mesk, Fairoz, Yass - have pools , spa , gym Spinney's - grocery store, and restaurants undernath. It is more expensive then there rest of the Marina, but is closed community and very safe for family. You could get 3 bedroom apt within your budget but be careful of Agency fees and 5% of your
rental which you have to pay to DEWA - Electricity and Water Authority. It's like council tax and calculated from your lease amount - provide them a copy when you register for electricity and water bill. 
JBR is like a trumped up Council Estate - it is really catering to the residents of the low cost apartment built in the area - almost all ontop of each other and the 7/8 hotels around it. 
Restaurants in JBR are not very good quality - all fast food chains. Only cool thing is Boutique 1 , multi brand store, at one end of the Walk. Beach maybe nearer but in summer months a pool is far more convenient. 

Marina is more upmarket and rents are more reasonable now. Shop around and get a good deal , make sure you fix your rent for 3 years . 
Good Luck xoxo


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

GOSSIP GIRL said:


> Restaurants in JBR are not very good quality - all fast food chains.


Well that's not true. There are plenty of good quality non-fast food restaurants in JBR better than, for example, Johnny Rockets.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I've lived in both JBR and the Marina and based on experience, I would go with the Marina. Much nicer area and within walking to JBR, should you want to go to the beach. JBR is a nice place if you are visiting for the day or just going to the restaurants but not necessarily if you live there. 

Gossip Girl - Agree with you, the term council estate certainly comes to mind when I think of the place.


----------



## terf (Apr 21, 2010)

Had no idea JBR was that bad!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

why fix your rent for 3 years????what if they go down again???


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

JBR not that bad, it is a personal opinion that you would need to make yourself. Most buildings in the Marina are directly on the road, not great for small children, whereas when you come out of your building at JBR it is all pedestrianized - great for children and their push bikes. The only apartments I can think of in the Marina with a similar setup is Emmar's 1st 6 Towers which are pedestrianized and direct access to Marina Walk (shops and cafes).


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

JBR smells....but Muraj buldings are good in Marina...im with gossip girl


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Well that's not true. There are plenty of good quality non-fast food restaurants in JBR better than, for example, Johnny Rockets.


Ummmm, Johnny Rockets is TOTALLY a fast food restaurant from the states. It's not a Mickey Ds or a Burger King but it's modeled after a fast food diner from the 1950's.
This would be the type of cuisine one would be avoiding if they were trying to stay away from a fast food experience.

And ultimately I drove through The Walk after a friend recommended it for a lunch spot and I was very disappointed with the restaurant options. 
Most were chain stores and nothing outside-the-box.

JBR is a very "tourist" kind of place...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

That seems to be the Dubai way. To get away from the experience, you can go to the hotels where they import in chefs who charge an arm and a leg. I am still looking for 'local' type places that cook authentic food... outside of indian/arabic food.


----------



## thefultons (Nov 25, 2009)

If you go the other side of the Marina ie Horizon Towers side you are the Shiekh Ziyed rd and without all the congestion and contsruction works the origanal 6 towers suffer together with the JBR tourist area. Also this side of the Marina offers absolute fantastic views other than the caustraphobic views that JBR have. Also the Metro is on this side of the marina, Mraina, Nakheel and Ibn Batuta are now open sadly JLT not yet  but still a big plus for your wife to get around, If like me I dont drive and use the Metro offpeak times which has really helped me venture to some places futher afield than I would have If using taxis. Regarding which buildings to be honest it is always down to personal tastes as each and everyone of us require different things, for us it was space, cleanlines,s peace and proximatey to get onto the Sheikh Ziyed rd without traffic ques also we wanted to feel more in a living space and not too much of a tourist space. I hope this helps in someway Good luck.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> That seems to be the Dubai way. To get away from the experience, you can go to the hotels where they import in chefs who charge an arm and a leg. I am still looking for 'local' type places that cook authentic food... outside of indian/arabic food.


There are plenty, but you have to get out of 'new Dubai'. 

-


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Jynx, what do you consider "Authentic Food" in this part of the world?


----------



## terf (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi thefultons which building did you end up choosing in the end?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> There are plenty, but you have to get out of 'new Dubai'.
> 
> -



You mean there is a better chippie than the one in JBR, where? :hungry:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> You mean there is a better chippie than the one in JBR, where? :hungry:


 You Scots & your deep-fried food! 

-


----------



## milkshake2044 (Mar 23, 2009)

i looked at both JbR and the Marina when we moved to Dubai. JBR is great for a night out etc but it is noisy and the apartments i viewed were in a bad state. Also it seems anyone can come and go and use the JBR apts facilities as they please!

We curently reside in the Trident Marinascape development and it is fab!!! The amenities etc are never full and are luxurious. It is around the corner from the marina walk shops and facilities.
I would recommend the Marina - it is quieter and more upmarket than JBR


----------

